# Pimelodella Catfish?



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

any information on them? i owned a pair before but they became dinner for my redtail catfish... oops... but i was just wondering how big do they get because some people say 6 inches but some say 10... not really sure? thanks!


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

Pimadelloid catfish are characterized by long whiskers, large mouths, and appetites to match. They will eat any fish they can swallow, and they can swallow surprisingly large mouthfulls. The largest of these catfish are the various shovelnose catfish from the Amazon basin, including fish that exceed a meter in length.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thank yall!... I've decided not to get one... thinking of going with an all oscar set up instead


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

what size tank is your red tail cat in?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

they need a 300 gallon tank minimum...they get over 4 feet long!


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> they need a 300 gallon tank minimum...they get over 4 feet long!


 yes i know... he was just a baby and we were gonna get a big one for him when he got to be bigger, he was about 3 inches or so
but we sadly lost him to ich 
i might try to get one again later in my life though, they are beautiful fish


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> really? that would be really nice. i'll try to find you some information on them if you need some. :wink:


that'd be great! thank you
i was trying to figure out how many different kinds of oscars there are... i guess thatd be something for the cichlid forums though :smile: but I've already got two threads going in there so I'll wait a while. hehe


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

what about zebra oscar?.... heres a link... is there really one of those I've never seen one

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1088


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks... this is helping alot


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> we sadly lost him to ich


I doubt it, fish, especiely a strong catfish like that won't die of ich. Ich is usually the syptoms of a water quality problem or something. 
What size tank are you going to put the oscars in? They're not difficult to look after, but if stocked incorrectly it can have disasterous effects.
If you need to know anything else about oscars then just give me a shout. I know them like the back of my hand.........oh, what's that?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thank you so much baby_baby! i wish i could jus find some more information about the zebra oscar... but liveaquaria seems to be the only place to have em i guess i could order one from them

oh and yes also... i have an oscar as of right now and i do know a bit about them... but i love to learn more! he is kept ina 100g ... i feel like i should move this thread to the cichlid forums... teehee but i dunno if i can, oh well... sorry to the catfish people here


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks again!


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I doubt it, fish, especiely a strong catfish like that won't die of ich. Ich is usually the syptoms of a water quality problem or something.
> What size tank are you going to put the oscars in? They're not difficult to look after, but if stocked incorrectly it can have disasterous effects.
> If you need to know anything else about oscars then just give me a shout. I know them like the back of my hand.........oh, what's that?


i didint see any point in you basically calling me a liar... which i am most certainly not! we DID in fact loose him to ich... and if you are going to quote someone at least have the decency not to change what they had already, otherwise its not a quote... thank you though


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

aww darn... its alright though, i guess ill end up having to order it through drs.f&s thanks though


----------

